

Release of Typo 6.1, the oldest Rails blogging engine - fdevillamil
http://blog.typosphere.org/release-of-typo-6-1-remi-ochlik.html
We've just released the 6.1 version of Typo, the oldest blogging engine running on Ruby on Rails. It now comes with every feature you would expect from such a software. Time for you to switch from Wordpress?
======
ookook
Nice piece of Rails code. The new admin is rather good.

